# CutCo knives?



## mastercookerme (Jul 12, 2020)

I was wondering if anybody knew about CutCo knives, I'm thinking about buying some for my cooking?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For the price, you're primarily getting hype.

You can do much better for the money they cost.


----------



## mastercookerme (Jul 12, 2020)

phatch said:


> For the price, you're primarily getting hype.
> 
> You can do much better for the money they cost.


what would you reccomend instead


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They don't disclose the steel or hardness. Last I heard it was 440a and low mid 50s for hardness. 440a is highly rust resistant because it has low carbon. Too low of carbon for good edge holding and toughness.

The straight edge knives have low hollow grinds. Hollow grinds are the cheapest to produce and perform poorly in kitchen tasks because the are prone to wedging in the cut.

They have no distal taper which is desirable but not critical.

The handle is inappropriate for a proper pinch grip.

Much more can and will be said by others.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tell us your budget.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My taste runs towards Mac and Misono. These are not usually the bang for buck knives that are more popular here.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ummm.... Cutco are waaaay overpriced, and this is 100% to do with how they are sold— they won’t go through retailers.

The knives are also cheaply made, never mind the metallurgy lessons, it’s just a hunk of steel that happens to have a 1/4” hollow grind bevel on the bottom.

A good knife blade has to taper gradually from the spine or top of the blade to the bottom, or cutting edge. This is fair.y labour intensive and can be done either by forging or grinding. If you don’t do this what you have is a splitting wedge like for firewood. And this is exactly what the Cutco is. Also, just like you would never trust a gasoline powered car that never needs oil changes, never trust a knife that “never needs sharpening”

IN addition to Phatch’s recommendations I’ll add another: Victorinox, aka Forschner in the U.S., which for me is probably the best bang for your dollar, and a very respected brand with a lot of history.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a handful of Victorinox for specific purposes, and I love them. 

Funnily, I do have a cutco spatula sreader in the home kitchen and it is pretty darn handy for sandwich making, but not really for cooking.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I have some CutCo steak knives (a neighbor's son was selling them for college money years and years ago). They're ok. Still sharp. Never giving up my Wusthofs (what I have at home) though.


----------



## Dave Barnes (Oct 21, 2017)

Wüsthof 8-inch Cook's Knife is $144
ZWILLING PROFESSIONAL S 8-INCH CHEF'S KNIFE $150 - Blade hardness (HRC): 55-58
Cutco 7-5/8" Petite Chef is $142


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I still say you can’t get a better kitchen knife than K Sabatier carbon steel.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

mannlicher said:


> I still say you can't get a better kitchen knife than K Sabatier carbon steel.


You can, but it's not easy for the price.


----------



## ChefOfAllTrades27 (Dec 7, 2020)

i have a cutco filet knife i had got as a gift many years ago that has always worked great for that task but yes they are currently overpriced for the other options out there. if you're looking for a great cost to performance knife i have tested these little known knives by the brand daovua from "chef knives to go" ive tested the gyuto and nakiri. just a touch on a wet stone and they're lasers https://www.chefknivestogo.com/dalespstkn.html


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

jcakes said:


> I have some CutCo steak knives (a neighbor's son was selling them for college money years and years ago). They're ok. Still sharp. Never giving up my Wusthofs (what I have at home) though.


I know this thread is from July but I just saw this. 
I was a Cutco sales person in college and I sill have my knives and the are still sharp and serve me well


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY].

LOL _*chefross*_. ... I sold them too. ... Nobody has ever gotten mad at me from so long ago. [/JUSTIFY]


----------

